# What Do You Really Need To Start?



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We are trying to get everything lined up and ready to go so that we can possibly purchase our Outback this Spring. The dealer faxed over a list of must have items for us to look over and we want the input of others. Here is what is on this list:
Water Regulator
RV Water Hose
Mud Dauber Screens
Wheel Chocks Kit
Scotch Guard
Vent Mates
3rd Arm Awning Support
Equalizer Hitch 1000 lb.
6 Volt Battery Kit (long life)
Pillow Top Matress
Power Tongue Jack
Grey & Black Tank Flush
Brake Control
Prodigy Brake Control
Amazing Camp Starter Kit (hose, 2 wheel chocks, toilet paper, drop in chemicals, water fresh, water regulator, levels, coleman cook fork, large grilling grid, gas match for lighting fires and stoves, camp cooker pie maker)

Seeing as how this list came out to a tongue swallowing $2700 additional cost we were wondering what, if anything, isn't necessary, has a homemade alternative, absolutely cannot live without, etc. 
Thanks for any help!

Micah


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm new to this too but in my humble opinion there is alot of nice to haves on this list but not must haves.

Personally the power jack, 6 volt battery, 3rd arm support and the kit is repetitive of some of the other items you have listed. These things are not MUST have. I would take it for a spin a couple times then decide what to add when you have the money and time.

I'm sure you will get more info from others here.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Seems like they are trying to pad the sale!

Make sure they price the stuff seperately so you can comparative shop -lump sum amounts on things like this are a sales tactic to add profit to the deal for the salesman/dealer.

Buyer beware









Map Guy


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Well, lets start with the obvious, you will need a brake controller (the Prodigy is a great one) and a WD hitch (you can do a search on the forum about the recent problems with mounting the Equlizer, which by the way is a great WD hitch). I'm not sure of the size of you TT, but a 3rd arm support for the awning? As for the power jack, my 2004 OB still has the same ol "me operated" jack that it came with, and I still have the $200 to $300 bucks that it costs in my pocket. As for the 6 volt battery set-up, do you plan to do alot of boondocking where there is no electricity available? If so, it may be worth looking into LATER, if not, stick with what you have until the battery dies and you need to replace it. In my HO, I would get the MaxAir vents first. This will help in removing the eye watering new RV stench that they all seem to come with, and they work great to keep ventilation when it is raining out. We added the memory foam topper to our bed last year. I just wish we would have done it sooner, another two














up. If you are going to be at an RV park that offers full hookup's (ie: water), you will defiantly need a water regulator. I added a quickie flush last summer. If that's something that you want to do, do it before you full the black tank the first time







. As far as the "amazing camp started pack" goes, I would individually price all of the items that are included at a place like Caming World, to see if you are getting a fair price on the "package". If you have not yet picked up your unit, maybe the dealer can add some of the items in as freebies. Like the Equlizer installation, the wheel chocks, the sewer hoses (although it would probably be the cheep "junk" ones) and a sample of different tank treatment chemicals. I hope that this has not been to long winded, and I'm sure that others will join in with other great ideas.

Chris


----------



## TLC+3 (Oct 11, 2006)

Another relatively new TT owner here. But here is my opinion:

Water Regulator - _yes, but a very cheap item you can get at WalMart_
RV Water Hose - _Ditto - the fresh water tap can be 25 to 30 feet or more away._
Mud Dauber Screens - _Not sure, I probably wouldn't go for this myself_
Wheel Chocks Kit - _up to you. I made mine from 6x6 timber_
Scotch Guard - _a must for me, but I have 3 small kids who make big messes!
_
Vent Mates - _I assume this is a MaxxAir equivalent. This seems to be a mod many make and are happy with_
3rd Arm Awning Support - _mine only has 2 and works fine_
Equalizer Hitch 1000 lb. - _a weight distributing hitch is a must along with sway control
6 Volt Battery Kit (long life) - _a lot of folks who dry camp often make this mod. If you intend on camping with electric hookups you don't need this._
Pillow Top Mattress - _its a personal preference_
Power Tongue Jack - _A luxury item in my mind, but I know folks who have them and are very happy.
Grey & Black Tank Flush - _I assume they mean a quickie flush or similar. This is another mod a lot of folks make. 
_
Brake Control - _you need it - see below_
Prodigy Brake Control - _I don't have a Prodigy now, but will eventually. Those who do have one swear by it._
Amazing Camp Starter Kit (hose, 2 wheel chocks, toilet paper, drop in chemicals, water fresh, water regulator, levels, coleman cook fork, large grilling grid, gas match for lighting fires and stoves, camp cooker pie maker) - _The dealer I bought from included some of this stuff in a courtesy package. I wouldn't pay the dealer for it (although, even if it isn't a line item I guess you do pay even if it is "free"). It is all stuff you can get at Walmart or Camping World for less $$$._

I guess to sum up - a few of these are necessities, a few depend on personal preference. There are some other things not on the list I'd suggest:

1. a means of making your trailer level on an uneven site (some use wood, some use insulation board, some use off the shelf products)
2. a water filter
3. folding camping chairs
4. a bottle jack and tire iron (in case of a flat tire) you can also use a ramp or shim under a single wheel instead of the bottle jack
5. a pen a paper to keep track of everything you should have brought but didn't

Good luck with your purchase!

- Tim


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

RV wholesalers parts dept has the goods at way better price than a dealer.
You are better off picking and choosing the quality/quantity you feel best suites your needs.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Overstock.com has great memory foam toppers which make the standard mattress sleep just fine. we got our camper used, and it sleeps just fine with the memory foam. We got 3".

Like others said, you can get a lot of the necessities somewhere else. Check his price for the equalizer, you may be able to find it for a better price. Even if he sets it up for you, there have been discussions on this forum about dealers not doing too good a job at that.

Search some of the forums here for additional information.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

BEER...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Let me start by saying you should have each item priced out for you . As a bundle...I'd say way to expensive. Once you have the price on the items...let us know.

My response is based on the fact you are buying these at the BEST price...not always from the dealer.

Water Regulator - Do you camp where there is water hookup...if yes, you should have one.

RV Water Hose - Same as answer above...needed if you camp with water hookups.

Mud Dauber Screens - ? What is this?

Wheel Chocks Kit - MUST have...get 4

Scotch Guard - Not needed in my opinion.

Vent Mates - What are these? Do they just stop items from falling in? If so, nice dryer sheet will work and it helps freshen the air.

3rd Arm Awning Support - Not needed.

Equalizer Hitch 1000 lb. - Probably overkill. Get the next step down.

6 Volt Battery Kit (long life) - I have Dual 6v's...but I dry camp 99% of the time. If you don't see yourself camping more then 2-3 nights without power, then pass on this for now.

Pillow Top Matress - Must have!! Mattress is more like a brick. $90 at Overstocked.com...any size...free shipping.

Power Tongue Jack - Nice to have...not a must have. I really like mine. Go a few times and see how you do. Perhaps a Fathers Day Gift is in the making??

Grey & Black Tank Flush - Really really really nice to have. Not a "must have".

Brake Control/Prodigy Brake Control - Of course you need these. Prodigy is the best IMHO.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Pillow Top Mattress = Not to be confused with the Memory Foam Mattress that everyone here swears by.

Equalizer Hitch - Your dealer is probably asking over $600.00, and rvwholesalers.com sells them for $399.99 with free shipping to your door.

p.s., There are no problems with mounting the Equalizer hitch, some here have had issues obtaining the correct socket wrench for the hitch ball. You can always take it in your dealer and have them tighten the ball down for you.

Good luck!
Dawn


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Congratulations! Welcome to RVing...

A sense of humor is mandatory.

The other stuff, a lot of it is wait and see if you want/need it.

Gotta have a sewer hose and fittings, water hose, water pressure regulator, WD anti-sway hitch setup, Prodigy controller, some sort of chocks - start with the cheap plastic ones; if you decide later you need something more exotic, fine. Will need blocks of wood or lynx levelers for side-to-side leveling. Tire gauge. Wrench to fit not just lug nuts, but tire carrier nuts. They are usually different, for some reason.

Oughta have: blank tank flusher. If you're going to that trouble, put one in the grey also. Not that much extra work, and it will get out a surprising amount of "stuff". If you can, double up on stuff like toiletries and basic clothes so you don't have so much to load up when you go camping.

Nope: Special RV TP. Just use Scott single ply. 6V battery setup - unless you're doing a lot of boondocking, you don't need it. If you are - you do!

Go campin'. Take a tablet and pencil and write down things you need or really want. First trip should be real local, if possible, and not far from WallyWorld. Most of this stuff you can get there, and it will cost a lot less than at the dealer or CW.

I have a ton - literally - of stuff. I have refined it to where only most of it is unnecessary, not all of it - but we full time. Our needs are obviously different; we have to cater to little sub-demands you don't.

Mostly, just do it. Your needs will be obvious to you, and you can fill them as is convenient.

Sluggo


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> BEER...


You can never have enough.

I recommend camping in your driveway our a local park. After the 1st weekend it becomes very obvious what you need.

BBQ
Dishes
Tools
games
books
chairs
latterns

etc

We have had our Outback since the fall of 03 and I am still adding stuff. Next on the list zero gravity camping lounge chairs

Thor


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Drop the Scotch Guard - you can buy a couple of cans of this yourself for $10 and save a small fortune.
6 volt battery conversion - only if you intend on boondocking (no electricity at site)
3rd arm - nope just make sure to roll up your awning in high winds and severe weather.
Grey water tank flush, waste of time and money
Amazing Camp starter kit - mostly redundant, buty your own items separately. By the way most dealers throw in some sort of starter kit in the deal.

Here's a list I've compiled, use you rown judgement on what is necessary and what's not.

RV Accessories
These are all items I try to keep in the RV without having to bring from home each trip. 
Some are essential, others are nice to have.

Electrical	
30 Amp extension cord
extra fuses 15, 20 amp
25' medium duty outdoor extension cord

Plumbing	
20' sewer line (good quality)
45 degree fitting
Variable size sewer connection fitting
20' Fresh water hose, or 2 -10'ers
"Y" connector for hose bib
Water hose pressure regulator
Water filter
Rubber gloves (disposable or chemical resistant)
Tank disinfectant
Hose nozzle
"J" connector (hose to city water connection)

Emergency Equip.	
jack for trailer (hydralic bottle type or scissor jack) 
lug wrench with fitting that fits your lug nuts
torque wrench
small tool kit (pliers, phillips, flat and #2 square drivers, adjustable wrench, etc.)
Teflon plumbers tape 
chaulk
Tube of Dicor for rubber roof repair and chaulk gun (as req'd)
50' nylon rope
road flares or emergency roadside markers
Rain poncho or rain suit
12v air pump
flashlights

Cooking	
Plates, bowls, glasses, cups
flatware and cooking utensils
pans and skillets
serving/carrying tray
BBQ grill, with propane or briquets as required
BBQ utensils and lighter
a good knife
cutting board
plastic bags, reynolds wrap, plastic wrap
coffee maker with filters
toaster
mixer
blender - for margaritas and such
griddle
dish towels
oven mitt

Sleeping	
Sheets
Blankets
Pillows

Bathing	
Towels
soap, shampoo, conditioner 
Tooth brushes and paste
Shaving gear
hairdryer
Everyone should have their own separate travel kit 
toilet paper (RV type)

Clothing	
set of sweats for everyone (just in case)
rubber sandals or slip on tennis shoes

Medical	
First aid kit with normal items
Asprin or tylonol
upset stomach medicine
meat tenderizer (for stings)
sunscreen

Non-Perishable Food	Make sure these are in sealable plastic containers
Spices
Cooking Oil
powdered drink mix
sugar
flour
tea bags
Salt & Pepper

Other (Inside)	
Throw rugs
trash can liner bags
paper towels and napkins
paper plates, plastic flatware, etc.
air freshener
games, videos, deck of cards, etc. (for when it rains)
cleaning supplies
dish soap
tablet and pen/pencils ( for keeping list of things to remember next time)
broom
Plastic container for misc. items. Scissors, small can of WD-40, cord, velcro, pins, etc.)
plastic bucket
toilet brush
fly swatter
sponges
DVD player and some movies
outside radio
matches or stick lighter

Other (Outside)	
outdoor carpeting to cover under awning area
Awning de-flappers and tie downs
lawn chairs
small folding end table
folding table for cooking counterspace outside
plastic table cloths and table cloth clamps
cooler for beverages outside
small step (7") for ingress/egress
squeegy for slide out roof cleaning on a handle
small step ladder


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I think the best thing is camp and see what you need. You will need a regulator and hose if you are going to camp where there are hook-ups. If not you may want two hoses, sometimes that will allow to refill the water without moving the trailer. You usually use up the water before either waste tank is full. 
You need some type of wheel chocks. The plastic ones are cheap and may be ok to start, two pieces of 4X4 will work also. Down the road you may want the one of the ones that look like a small scissor jack, can't remmember what the real name for them is. 
Brake control is listed twice?????? You only need one in the tow vechicle. The trailer braking sytem is already on the trailer. Prodigy is great and you can buy it online for alot less then what the dealer is going to charge you. Most online retailers will also have a wirring harrness you can buy for $10.00-15.00 dollars that will allow you to install the contoller yourself. It's pretty easy if the vechicle has a tow package there is usually a plug already available for the contoler. You plug one end into the vechicle one end into the controller and attach a ground. 
Most dealers will give you the items like the water hose, regulator, drain hose and chemicals for the black tank. If they don't wait to your ready to fianalize the deal and then get them to throw them in. 
Go with the 12 volt battery to start maybe upgrade to two if they will give you a resonable price. You can upgrade to 6 volts later if you need to. They have to give you at least one battery to get you out the door or the trailer brakes won't work.
The tongue jack is great and will save you alot of cranking if you have to install weight distribution bars. You get one on sale for alot sell than the dealer will charge you. Again if you can use a wrench you can install this yourself very easily. 
I'll bet you can get them to throw in some items if they want to make the sale. The rest you can buy alot cheaper on your own.
Again get the basics then go camping and see what you need. Enjoy!!!
Sorry this getting long winded but. The Scotch gaurd thing is usually a rip off. I worked in furniture store many years ago and the reality is the furniture is already treated at the factory. You are only paying for a warranty against stains that you will probaly never use.

Chris


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Other threads have suggested a pencil and a pad of paper. To write down what you forgot to pack.









It was was also mentioned that if you enough BEER... that you prolly won't write anything down..
















Happy Camping,
Scott


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

welcome! Glenintx has the right idea...I am a list freak...esp. good idea to do a local trip or drive way campout...the kids loved it at our place! remember to air out the camper as the fumes from the camper build up and can be eye watering..if you have pets the air maxx vents are a must....later check out all of the mods for do it yourself ideas. Teri


----------



## drpatton (Sep 8, 2005)

Just a note, for those of you who have not dealt with mud daubers. Mud daubers are a type of wasp that builds plaster like nests. Mud dauber screens go over the vents of your water heater and furnace. They can cause an immense amount of trouble while your RV is not in use. My father-in-law bought a used trailer once (a fixer upper), we pulled about 3 pounds of mud daubers nests out of the furnace before we could even get the fan to turn.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

drpatton said:


> Just a note, for those of you who have not dealt with mud daubers. Mud daubers are a type of wasp that builds plaster like nests. Mud dauber screens go over the vents of your water heater and furnace. They can cause an immense amount of trouble while your RV is not in use. My father-in-law bought a used trailer once (a fixer upper), we pulled about 3 pounds of mud daubers nests out of the furnace before we could even get the fan to turn.


Thank you drpatton, I had no idea what mud dauber screens were. I was thinking it was something for the kitchen sinks so gunk didn't go down the drain









Ya learn something new everyday on Outbackers.com

Bill.

Oh ya, I think everyone just about covered everything you should need and or want. Go camping a few times and find out what you need. Some filter the water from the outside of the TT but I just buy bottled watter for drinking and use tap for cooking. Bring plenty of chairs if your camping with friends. It's amazing everyone always congregates towards an outback and it's fire ring. Marshmallows and roastings sticks and don't forget the chocolate and graham crackers.

Have fun and enjoy your quest for your new trailer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

When you get back from your first trip...it would be interesting to find out what you wrote down on your list as things you needed to have....


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Instead of buying the high-buck, chrome plated 2/8" hardware cloth mud dauber screens, buy a cheap soffit vent, salvage the screen wire and trash the remainder. You can fashion your own screens, and you'll have about two bucks in the project.

"Grey water tank flush, waste of time and money" I disagree. It's maddening to have level sensors buggered up, andit just doesn't take much to do that. That sprayer will take care of the bean skin or whatever is keeping that sensor from working right.

Sluggo


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

collinsfam_tx said:


> We are trying to get everything lined up and ready to go so that we can possibly purchase our Outback this Spring. The dealer faxed over a list of must have items for us to look over and we want the input of others. Here is what is on this list:
> Water Regulator
> RV Water Hose
> Mud Dauber Screens
> ...


I'll give you all that stuff AND I'll drive out to install it for $2,500.00. You'll just have to wait for Easter break for me to get out there - unless you're close to New Jersey.









$2,700.00 is way too much for that stuff and they are throwing in stuff you do not need. Your awning is probably 16 feet long - no way do you need a center support. I'd pass on all of that stuff except the black tank flush. But, I get the feeling that the minute you tell them "no thanks," the quickie flush and install is gonna price out at $1,200.00. If you are the least bit handy, you can do everything yourself - even the quickie flush. It's a pain, but you can do it.

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Not sure where you ended up buying your RV, but.....

Water Regulator - my dealer threw that in
RV Water Hose - thrown in
Equalizer Hitch 1000 lb - thrown in
Black Tank Flush - gratis
Amazing Camp Starter Kit (hose, 2 wheel chocks, toilet paper, drop in chemicals, water fresh, water regulator - all free, too.

Others have had similar free deals with their puchase, too.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Like mswalt said, all that stuff of mine was on the house as well. Dealer used a cheap brake controller, so I bought the Prodigy from Camping World for about $100 and installed myself.

Good luck!


----------

